# Game Thread: 02/25/08: Bulls vs. Mavs, 7:30



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls-Mavericks Preview
By KATE HEDLIN, STATS Writer
Posted Feb 25 2008 1:57AM



> Jason Kidd isn't taking long to re-adjust to playing with the Dallas Mavericks.
> On Monday night, Dallas fans will get a chance to see what they've missed for the last 11 years when Kidd and the Mavericks (37-19) return home to face the Chicago Bulls.
> Kidd began his career in Dallas after the Mavericks selected him as the second overall pick in the 1994 draft. He averaged 13.7 points and 8.7 assists in 182 games with the Mavericks before he was traded to Phoenix in December 1996. Dallas then re-acquired him in an eight-player deal with New Jersey last Tuesday.
> Kidd is coming off his best game since that trade, tallying 12 points and a season-high 17 assists as Dallas completed a four-game road trip Sunday with a 99-83 win over Minnesota, the worst team in the Western Conference.
> ...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47c2d4b62f05b529/462e0dcb58808631/236ad373" id="W4609950d370e87d947c2d4b62f05b529" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47c2d4b62f05b529/462e0dcb58808631/236ad373" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

vs. 

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/46099604623bfba9/47c2d4cd95f44d3c/462d1a8e5bcc3e0d/1ff5fd17" id="W46099604623bfba947c2d4cd95f44d3c" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/46099604623bfba9/47c2d4cd95f44d3c/462d1a8e5bcc3e0d/1ff5fd17" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>


----------



## Luol the Jewel (Dec 13, 2006)

Going to be a tough game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Luol the Jewel said:


> Going to be a tough game.


I think if we keep up this run and gun style we might we able to wear the Mavs down, especially Jason Kidd. We can definitely win this game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

NBAtv isn't carried by Charter Cable... so I can't watch it on TV, and NBA League Pass Broadband doesn't carry games broadcast on NBATV... 

This is wicked annoying, as the kids say.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> NBAtv isn't carried by Charter Cable... so I can't watch it on TV, and NBA League Pass Broadband doesn't carry games broadcast on NBATV...
> 
> This is wicked annoying, as the kids say.


well I should be having one of my posting parties in here. so come and enjoy! I'll try to get a :mob: up in here.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

watch out for that "Tx 2 Step" - it has taken down many teams


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*02/25: Bulls at Mavs*

Beeeet!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: that was so weird KJ

i was betting, i clicked on place bet right as you moved it


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Whoops, messed up the vBookie. You can bet here, guys, though I'm not sure if they factor in the spread or not...

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-games/394601-nba-basketball-mon-2-25-a.html


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You really need to change that so Benedict is no longer listed as our leading rebounder. Photoshop in the remaining leading rebounder plz. NO MORE BENEDICT!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> You really need to change that so Benedict is no longer listed as our leading rebounder. Photoshop in the remaining leading rebounder plz. NO MORE BENEDICT!


Hehe - that's on nba.com...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I think we might have a chance here.
The play of Tyrus, Gooden and Noah will be need to be top notch but i think are up to it.
Hinrich's play has been outstanding as of late and should be able to slow down Kidd.
Start Deng for god sake though!

Hinrich/Thabo
Hughes/Gordon/Thabo
Deng/Nocioni
Tyrus/Gooden/Simmons
Noah/Gooden/Gray

be smart boylan!

Bulls by 6 points!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

OziBull said:


> I think we might have a chance here.
> The play of Tyrus, Gooden and Noah will be need to be top notch but i think are up to it.
> Hinrich's play has been outstanding as of late and should be able to slow down Kidd.
> Start Deng for god sake though!
> ...


OziBull! Haven't seen you around too often lately, glad you've stopped in.

I'm with you on us having a chance here - we've really gotta execute on D...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

damn i missed that bet page by 5 minutes

could u post it on hear KJ?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Much better matchup compared to the Rockets.

I think we have a good chance, but will still be tough.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 6 dallas 15 with 6:30 left in the first

Thabo misses a 3 and josh howard hits a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo misses another jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dirk hits a straight on jumper, 8 pts for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich loses the ball, dampeir rejected by Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gooden misses a layup and then Terry is fouled by Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben gordon and Hughes coming in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah Gooden and Deng in also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls trailing by 14, 6-20 bulls turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs miss, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes misses a 3, deng gets the board and noah misses a jam


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blocking foul on drew gooden... wow horrible game so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce coming in for Noah, what?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce drives in the lane and turns it over, dirk misses and deng gets the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng on the cut and is fouled by dampier


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls have 3 fg's with 3:50 left in the first quarter

score is 8-22


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kidd in to dampier for 2. Kidd fouls gordon. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes to the line, he's to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs miss the jumper, get the board, kidd in the corner for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gooden makes a field goal! YAY!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 12- mavs 27 mavs miss gooden board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives in teh lane and misses, stackhouse on the fastbreak for 2 on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon pull up jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls we can win this game! :cheer:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout bulls 14 mavs 29 with 1:37 left in the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this game reminds me of earlier today when I tried to play the mavs as the bulls on nba2k8, i was down by 30 at the half :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf was that guy in the crowd as dallas doing with a cubs jersey on?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs going fast break on us and killing us


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

no basket by the mavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mark cuban standing up complaining 

hughes misses a layup, should of been a foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs lose it, mavs ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lob denied by deng


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce to gordon, to hughes, nice cut by deng to noce to gordon finally misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

terry misses a 3 from the corner

bulls 14 mavs 29


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden pull up jumper doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3.6 seconds left and noce fouls dirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stack inbounds and deng knocks it out.

Deng started today's game by the way.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

end of the first bulls 14 mavs 29


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls wake up! you're playing a NBA game!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon starts off the 2nd with a jumper that goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stack a jumper over thomas


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You are hilarious Jack. How the hell can you watch a game and type that much, especially when it's not just gibberish (bad typing/grammar)?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on Devean George hahah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon dribbled way too long and it turned into a shot clock violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> You are hilarious Jack. How the hell can you watch a game and type that much, especially when it's not just gibberish (bad typing/grammar)?


I type 60 wpm :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus is in the game! Terry the fall away for 2, ugh


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes drives and shoots a jumper that doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stackhouse a 3 for airball... bulls fastbreak gordon to tyrus for the easy 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on noce, ticky tack foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

josh howard back in the game, Malik Allen back in to! WB!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mavs drive right past noce for 2, larry hughes for 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

josh howard a deep 3, wow right in the bulls face


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon driving to the bucket and is hacked for a foul, on george, his second

timeout. 8:46 left mavs 38 bulls 21


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

only down by 17, we can do it bulls! Gordon start chucking it! :rofl:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the biggest lead by the mavs is right now, at 17 

gordon, thabo, hughes, gooden and tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls bring pressure on D, mavs miss a jumper and tyrus the board.

now i'm having a sneezing fit :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon for a 3! Down by 12!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Allen a hook doesn't go in, bulls board. Hughes drives on the fast break and he is called for charging


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mavs miss another shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice drive by gordon! He has 11 points. 10-3 run by the bulls.

bulls 28 mavs 38 with 7:10 left in the first half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

same small lineup with gordon, thabo, hughes tyrus and gooden


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

LOL, I used to type a LOT faster than 60 WPM, about 90-100, and I couldn't watch a game and type that much like you're doing!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on hughes for a holding on howard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on hughes for a holding on howard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk in for hughes, Tyrus thomas shot missed he was fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> LOL, I used to type a LOT faster than 60 WPM, about 90-100, and I couldn't watch a game and type that much like you're doing!


Hm crazy, I dunno man, I'm just good like that. 

Tyrus makes 1/2 at the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs turn it over bulls 29 mavs 8 with 6:10 left... gordon misses a shot they get the board, gooden the nice up and under, he has 4 pts. bulls down by 7


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs dirk pushes off on tyrus thomas, foul called


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon great pullup! bulls 33 mavs 38


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kidd off the foot of howard goes out of bounds, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a jumper, it's short


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk a bad shot misses but dampier grabs it and puts it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden jumper from the FT line doesn't go in, dirk misses a quick jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Here Come The Bulls!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to tyrus for straight on jumper doesn't go in... kidd turns it over. wtf is wrong with Kidd that's like 4 in a row almost


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 33 mavs 40 with 3:25 left in the first half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> Here Come The Bulls!!


I still stand by my bet that the Bulls are winning this one :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

zzz commercial break, they suck


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, kirk back in with thabo, thabo drives in the lane and is rejected


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs fastbreak kidd is fouled and gordon is called for goaltending :sigh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kidd misses the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich drives and passes it out to tyrus, he drives and misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk goes baseline and puts in an easy 2, he has 10 pts

bulls 33 mavs 44


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk drives out to gooden for a missed jumper


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> gordon to tyrus for straight on jumper doesn't go in... kidd turns it over. wtf is wrong with Kidd that's like 4 in a row almost


It's called over-rated homey. He's good, but I don't think he's as good as he's made out to be. Never was much of a shooter.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Got it on the radio, how do we look?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ouch kidd right by hinrich, for two. ownd.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus makes a shot, kidd makes a sweet move on kirk again but misses :lol: 

thabo on the fast break it misses but he is fouled by dirk, his third foul


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> mavs fastbreak kidd is fouled and *gordon is called for goaltending* :sigh:


WOAH, bookmark that shiat! You'll never see that again!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 35 mvs 46 2:22 left 

thabo makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

kirkhinrich getting ejected?!?!??!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> WOAH, bookmark that shiat! You'll never see that again!


:lol: true that

Kirk was just tossed for saying something, whoa


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Kirk just got run? what did he do?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah Kirk was just T'd up twice, have no idea wtf that was about


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk said something to the ref and got 2 T's.... wow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

****ing ***** what the **** *******!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs travel


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

the fack are these refs smoking


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man that's BS. If he was one of those primadonnas that whine all the time they could do practically anything without getting ejected.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

how the **** can they throw kirk out like that? did he just insult the ref's mom that just happened to die yesterday or something? :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs another 2, gooden misses an easy shot, bulls steal it and noce hits a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa gooden the baseball feed all the way cross the court to deng! shiiit!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden will you please sign with the bears as a QB that was nice


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

damn refs just gave the mavs a T


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

looks like noce got that T on johnson called :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WTF is going on!? mother bleep!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 41 mavs 50 with 1:06 left

howard got a T also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stackhouse by deng and it misses, bass misses a shot, thabo on the fast break is rejected, should be a goaltend he pinned it on the backboard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

**** you refs!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry I love this censor feature guys :biggrin: 

mavs miss a shot and so do the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives and makes one! 

:lol: stackhouse on the fast break in 4 seconds and hits a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ok yeah this is a lose :yes:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 43 mavs 53 at halftime


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

in the mean time Kirk is in the locker room taking a shower :laugh:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Where is Noah?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> Where is Noah?


that's a good question, I didn't even realize that. Maybe he got ejected too? :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gooden likes it in Chicago because he can be a bigger part of the offense than he was on the Cavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

We can win this one just come out strong to start the 3rd!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden and hughes struggling with their fg %


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon got us back in the game in the 2nd quarter with 11 points


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Gooden likes it in Chicago because he can be a bigger part of the offense than he was on the Cavs


Hughes essentially said the same thing. Lebron dominating the ball really killed his game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shooting 36% mavs shooting 49%

bulls 9 TO's Mavs 11 TO's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls start with the ball

gordon / thabo / deng / tyrus / noah 

block by mavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah stripped and then bulls get it back


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice move by tyrus! Bulls steal the ball, gordon misses a jumper. deng the board to thabo.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls score again nice feed by thabo!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 47 mavs 53 with 10:20 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout by the mavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that's it bulls come out strong in the 3rd! :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

terry goes baseline for an easy layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng nice fake but was rejected and shot clock violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

6 blocks by the mavs today. mavs miss and noah the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah misses a jumper. mavs miss and deng the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ugh thabo travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

howard rejected by noah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls gordon a wide open shot for 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives and is fouled by howard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blocked from behind by howard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hahah then howard travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

for a second i thought mark cuban was kirk hinrich :rofl2:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa that would of been a sick dunk by tyrus, if he wasn't fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus at the line he makes both, bulls 51 mavs 55 with 7:45 left in the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the mavs kidd drives but is rejected by noah they get it back but shot clock violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4 blocks for the bulls so far... gordon misses a layup drive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

howard jumper is good for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 51 mavs 57 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes in for thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng a quick jumper for 2, he has 7 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

howard misses a jumper, bulls get the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls are back within 2 but stackhouse makes a 3 in the corner.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes slashes in the lane and makes it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stackhouse and gordon miss a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk posts up against tyrus and foul on tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 57 mavs 61 with 4:42 left... dirk makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon on the cut almost makes the shot but doesn't go in. he is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce in for tyrus thomas


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk turns it over


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

What is with the opposing centers getting so many blocks? 6 by Ericka Dampier already, same as the Nuggets' C the other day? Insane!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ugh noce misses a 3 and deng travels. bulls 59 mavs 64 with 3:10 left in the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng has a cut they need to take care of


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus in for deng


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I gotta say I'm impressed as hell with the Bulls' fight to make this a game. Can't see it, but once they got down that bad in the 1st I figured it would be a long game. Here it is a 4 point game in the 4th though. Not bad!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon hughes noce tyrus gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk open for a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

eek fast break points for the mavs, bulls turn it over, dirk ANOTHER 3.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

1:52 left in the 3rd bulls 59 mavs 72


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Dang. 

Hughes and Gooden looking pretty stupid on those plays.

Let's just hope its new-to-the-team jitters.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mmm ouch we're getting burned on defense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ouch thabo fouled hard by kidd on the up-fake


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kidd sits down and thabo makes both at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk gets it in the post and loses it. hughes on the fast break he's fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes to the line, he has 8 points. he makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce blocks but he is called for a foul, his 3rd. bulls 63 mavs 72 with 58 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo from the corner a 3! 10 points for him. bulls down by 8.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mavs miss and board goes to the mavs and they milk the clock for now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk a jumper over ben gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 66 mavs 76 at the end of 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon has 17 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng returns with a patch on his eye. Mavs ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs miss a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes to gooden in the post, hook shot for 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs miss the runner but the mavs get it and backcourt violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah with the hookshot!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bass of the baseline the jumper is good.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon hits a 2! bulls 72 mavs 78 with 10 mins left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

howard driving on hughes and it's missed. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden posting up and a turn around jumper is good. bulls 74 mavs 78 with 9:37 left.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

purty move by gooden.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't wait till we play the cavs on sunday


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs ball, gooden is on dirk, dirk travels and hughes steals it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden fall away doesn't go in kidd the board. kidd has 10 boards, 7 pts, 7 asts.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs miss a shot but the bulls hit it out and mavs ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

howard drives in the lane and gets 2. he has 16 pts.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls trail by 6, gordon gets a screen from noah and misses a jumper. Jason terry makes a layup on the fast break from Dirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah posting up on dirk and travels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2 misses by howard, finally hughes gets the rebound... they throw it away and kidd makes a layup on the fast break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

7:06 left in the game, bulls 74 mavs 84. bulls miss a shot, deng shoots a 3, mavs get the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk hits a fall away. mavs 8-0 run.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this game is getting out of reach now, deng posts up and misses a hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

howard bricks a 3, hughes the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives and goes up and misses a close one. dallas fast break and they miss and bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon has 22 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5:25 left bulls 77 mavs 86 dirk posting up and out to kidd, to dirk and dirk hits a 3. that's a dagger.

game over. :no:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden a slam and 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Technical foul on Dirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the ft and now gooden's turn at the FT line, he makes it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 81 mavs 89 with 4:50 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce holds dirk. foul on noce.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk posts on noce and hits the fall away, wow that's a mis-match


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus in for noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden hits both ft's bulls 83 mavs 91 4:15 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk misses a fall away this time against tyrus, tip in by gooden for 2! he has 15 points. bulls down 6


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stackhouse for a 2, ugh


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 85 mavs 93, deng hits a jumper misses but is fouled by howard


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo in for gordon, wtf? 

deng makes 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on we need gordon in the game, its the 4th quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk is fouled by tyrus thomas

bulls 86 mavs 93 with 2:59 left in the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I like the way Gooden plays. He should it 20 times a night


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mavs ball dirk inbounds, gordon back in the game. kidd threw it to gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes hits a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on ben gordon, blocking foul. his first foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk is fouled by tyrus thomas


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> I like the way Gooden plays. He should it 20 times a night


I agree! :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk to the line makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives in the line and is blocked. bulls get it back.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden's hook shot is a brick


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kidd gets the step on hughes and makes an easy layup

bulls 88 mavs 97 with 1:42 left.

game over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

first quarter by the bulls just killed us.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes jumper over stackhouse doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dampier has 7 blocks :rofl2:

offensive foul on dampier, he's gone


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden for a nice jam! 17 points 13 in the 4th


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dirk a bad pass bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stackhouse for 3. dagger, that's it. 

bulls 90 mavs 100

21 for stackhouse.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

27 seconds left... we had a very bad start but then hung around for awhile. At least we hung around against the Mavs!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

why was gooden guarding stackhouse at the 3 point line?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes drives in the lane gets one in... deng fouls stackhouse


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon hits a runner he has 25


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 94 mavs 102 final score


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls record now 22-34 

hey at least we're doing better than the heat, right? :laugh:


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I really chalk this lose up to the team not being formula with each other yet.Also hugh n kirk need to start because we have to much offense on the bench the bench.Tabo and ben should play together instead of larry and ben which to me is stupid to pair to shot 1st guys in the back court.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The 3 guys with the most minutes were all off the bench, Gordon, Hughes and Gooden. VERY odd.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kinda disappointing to see a DNP from Aaron Gray, especially since Noah got only 18 minutes


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry, but I just have to comment on Kirk getting tossed out. Don't know what he said or did, but the camera was on Kidd and he was making the T sign for the ref...wtf? When did JK start calling the game?

A few minutes earlier, Kidd was in the ref's ear about something.

Timing just seems kind of strange to me :whoknows:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wow dallas is 24-3 at home

i guess its acceptable that we lost

and dallas is 14-16 on the road!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WestHighHawk said:


> Sorry, but I just have to comment on Kirk getting tossed out. Don't know what he said or did, but the camera was on Kidd and he was making the T sign for the ref...wtf? When did JK start calling the game?
> 
> A few minutes earlier, Kidd was in the ref's ear about something.
> 
> Timing just seems kind of strange to me :whoknows:


Yeah it was complete B.S.


----------

